# Bruising from Buserelin?



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

I was just hoping someone could offer me some advice. I have been started on buserelin injections to start down regging before FET. I have not had to do this on my previous IVF cycle and previous FET was cancelled. I have only had a couple of injections so far but im already bruised. Has anyone else had this problem? Any advice on where is best to do them? My MIL is a nurse and has done one of the injections which has bruised and hubby did the other.
thanks
Kay x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

are you doing them in the belly or leg? i did them top of the leg slightly off centre. the slower you inject the smaller bruise i found


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! I am doing them in my tummy at the moment, so might try my leg tonight for the next one.
kay x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

good luck xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

my clinic said to do the leg (the bit right at the top), make usre you put the needle in straight and don't waggle it about (noticed if I waggled it would bruise otherwise was OK). Good luck with rest of stabbings. (would never let my mother in law near me with a needle lord knows where she'd stick it eek)


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you Maisyz
will have a go tonight and see what happens. Im lucky that my MIL is a nurse so i trust her. My mother on the other hand is whole different story lol!


----------

